# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل كتاب التعريفات للجرجاني نسختين

## عبدالرحمن

حمل كتاب التعريفات للجرجاني نسختين 
من مخطوطات طوكيو النسخة الاولى تتكون من 114 صفحة اما النسخة الثانية فأنها تتكون من 75 صفحة تتكون من 6 ملفات pdf

من هنا
http://www.archive.org/details/Tariffat

محبكم عبدالرحمن
بو عبدالله

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

شكرا وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## افلاطون

سلمت يداك اخي

----------


## عمار الحسيني

حفظك الله وبارك فيك وفي القائمين على هذا الصرح المبارك جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------

